#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  i Tower PLS CADD

## raj151857

Dear Friends,


Request please share i Tower & PLS Cadd Transmission line software ASAP. Thanks in advance.

Thanks & RegardsSee More: i Tower PLS CADD

----------


## moon619

upload please if any have

----------


## marv01

PLSCADD V9.2 --> PLS Cadd, PLS Pole, SAPS, Tower

link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj151857

Dear Marv01,
Please accept my sincere thanks. It will solve my problem. Request if you have I tower or update version of PLS Cadd please share. 
Thanks once again.
Regards
Rajesh sharma

----------


## moon619

thanks brother

----------


## josefreitas

many thanks

----------


## marv01

> Dear Marv01,
> Please accept my sincere thanks. It will solve my problem. Request if you have I tower or update version of PLS Cadd please share. 
> Thanks once again.
> Regards
> Rajesh sharma



I not have I tower, but I have RIS4T0wer & MSt0wer.

----------


## raj151857

Thanks Dear Please share full version of  RIS4T0wer & MSt0wer , it will definetly help me a lot. Thanks a ton in advance.
God Bless you Brother.

Regards
Rajesh Sharma

----------


## moon619

Dear Friends,
Please guide how to use ******** for PLS CADD.I have used ******** but i think its not working properly as i can not create  new project in PLS CADD.Moreover, PLS CADD give a message that your licence is expired.

Please help.Thanks

----------


## marv01

> Thanks Dear Please share full version of  RIS4T0wer & MSt0wer , it will definetly help me a lot. Thanks a ton in advance.
> God Bless you Brother.
> 
> Regards
> Rajesh Sharma



ris4tow3er : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
mst0w3r : 
             part1 :**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
             part2 :**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
             part3 :**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
             update to feb 2010 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

credit to : S_Misha

delete " * "

----------


## ASDF

link to pls-cadd not working. Kindly re-upload.
Thanks

----------


## awer5

please re-upload it,thanks you

----------


## tony1

hi Marv



please can u repost link of pls cadd or a pratical course

thank you a lotSee More: i Tower PLS CADD

----------


## surgeArrester

please re-upload PLS CADD.. thanks..

----------


## premo83

please re-upload PLS CADD..

----------


## eshwark

Please reupload PLS Cadd. 
Thanks

----------


## b_keyvani

Any body is here???!! Kindly please re-upload PLSCADD V9.2
Download link is not working!
Pleeeeeaaaaaaaassssseeee help me

----------


## EHABEZZEDEN

> Any body is here???!! Kindly please re-upload PLSCADD V9.2
> Download link is not working!
> Pleeeeeaaaaaaaassssseeee help me



i face the same problem please help

----------


## awer5

2 ALL:
       here is plc-cadd 11 installer,please make a -------- for it
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raj151857

Dear Awer5, do u have -------- for PLS CAdd 11. if yes please share

----------


## netspyking

PLSCADD 11 works with PLSCADD 9.2 emulator , but need to do small changes  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## lubl

what changes you mean??

----------


## EHABEZZEDEN

i need the enulator for this program

----------


## zenthor

Can someone please upload the emulator for this software here or send me a pm where i can find it. Thanks in advance!

----------


## sadefa

I would love to have it also

See More: i Tower PLS CADD

----------


## sadefa

anyone, please

----------


## ebe

Dear Brothers,

For those that have successfully downloaded the PLS-CADD thru the shared link previously provided, kindly share it again so that other members can also be able to download the same.

Many thanks.

----------


## sadefa

@netspyking
I saw your post about PLS CADD and the small changes that need to be done to the emulator vor v 9.2 in order to work for v11.

I would apreciate verry much if you can share (PM me if needed) what exacly schould be done so that I can use v11.

Many thanks in advance!

Regards

----------


## RBK_badshans

please re-upload PLS-Cadd
thanks you

----------


## leonil7

Anyone, please share PLS-Cadd/ Tower/Pole if you have. All previous links are dead. Need new link.
Blessings to you !

----------


## mshindo

Help please! If any happens to have pls-cadd, any version (just begging to learn) please,may you share again and help someone here. A link here or through pm will be highly appreciated!
Thank you in advance!

----------


## RAFCAC

Hello! this is my first contribution in all forums:
PL5-C4DD 9.2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I hope this helps

----------


## saurabhkumarsaxena

pls upload again...link is not working

----------


## mshindo

Yes i tried it to no avail. They have moved the file it seems...Anybody please....

----------


## josefreitas

pls upload. thanks

----------


## ebe

Brother RAFCAC, your first contribution will not be wasted. I really appreciate your good heart for contributing such a useful software in this forum. I salute and respect you for your great deed! Many thanks and be safe always.






> Hello! this is my first contribution in all forums:
> PL5-C4DD 9.2
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> I hope this helps

----------


## josefreitas

please reupload. the link is dead. thanks

See More: i Tower PLS CADD

----------


## speedman

+1
plz reupload again

----------


## ahouke

reupload please!!!

----------


## Buczenko

Dear friends

I need a copy of PLS-Cadd urgent. Please send me the shared link.
Thank you all

----------


## askaskting

Dear Rajesh Sharma.

Pl. send me pls cad software single link with key.

Regards,
ask.

----------


## josefreitas

please share with me. you can send to me a private message. thanks

----------


## Buczenko

Jose Freitas eu consegui baixar o PLS-CAD, se quiser me avise..

----------


## crfm

please re-upload PLS-Cadd
thanks you

----------


## XElektro

please re upload

----------


## deliman

if u have the 11 or 12.3 installer plz share with me. i will try t c.r.a.c.k it. 

regards

----------


## Haider Salman

Let me see

----------


## fofo2000000

please re upload

----------


## montoyacaxuxa

please re upload!!

See More: i Tower PLS CADD

----------


## roaming79

Dear Freinds,

Please follow the link where Download links are available for PLS cadd,Any body kindly please ----- and post here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mmmf

4 s h a r e d . c o m / r a r / N j o f S r E P / P L S - C A D D _ V 1 2 3 . h t m l

You can find here to try -----ing this software. Please delete spaces.

BR

----------


## mmmf

> if u have the 11 or 12.3 installer plz share with me. i will try t c.r.a.c.k it. 
> 
> regards



 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ss_godara

Dear friends if anyone can help send PLS-cadd 9 or advanced to ss_godara@yahoo.com

----------


## nireekshan

hello brother,i have downloaded but it is expired on dec-2012,please help me out of this and thanks in advance.

----------


## mmmf

> hello brother,i have downloaded but it is expired on dec-2012,please help me out of this and thanks in advance.



Software don't expires, what expires is the update period. If you select NO in the dialog box presented the software will start normally.

----------


## josefreitas

please give the password for rar file and the instalation procedure. thanks

----------


## moon619

Dear Friend,
I have installed the program sucessfully.But unable to start as it is expired by 2012.
Any solution to reolve this problem.

----------


## reza2

hello brother,i have downloaded but it is expired on dec-2012 , but if i push No , not start this soft war , i need activated code ? other means if i push no get exit this program , is it has a C  R   A  c  k ?

----------


## bium

It seems the software expires too.  Also, all the links above are broken now. I have an installer of a newer version, v11 and a dump file of the dongle. But it does not seem to work. Anybody knows how to use it please contact me [berrychain at gmail.com].

----------


## solution

> It seems the software expires too.  Also, all the links above are broken now. I have an installer of a newer version, v11 and a dump file of the dongle. But it does not seem to work. Anybody knows how to use it please contact me [berrychain at gmail.com].



if you need to make -------- for your software
contact : solution4software@rambler.ru

----------


## nitinatp

I have.  can u cr...

See More: i Tower PLS CADD

----------


## jryt

Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee! reupload pls cadd, please, please!

----------


## khalid655

pleassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  ssssssssssse upload again

----------


## Sattararagorn

Dear all, 
 I know it is along time since you posted the PlS_cadd links, and they are not valid anymore ... Could you please re-post them again?
 I will be very grateful if you do.
Many thanks

----------


## fx007

whats the password on 4shared? thanks

----------


## JohnPublic

> @netspyking
> I saw your post about PLS CADD and the small changes that need to be done to the emulator vor v 9.2 in order to work for v11.
> 
> I would apreciate verry much if you can share (PM me if needed) what exacly schould be done so that I can use v11.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards



I would also like to know what these changes are.

Thanks!

----------


## JARS2011

> I would also like to know what these changes are.
> 
> Thanks!



I would also like to know what these changes are.

 Thanks!

----------


## JARS2011

> I would also like to know what these changes are.
> 
> Thanks!



I would also like to know what these changes are.

 Thanks!

----------


## sadefa

> I would also like to know what these changes are.
> 
>  Thanks!



Everyone want to know, but no one knows  :Smile:  As far as I can see the license is included into the exe file. What I mean is that the somewhere into the exe file there is information for the license - company name. I did try to find it, but I an not a crac*er...

----------


## dashnero

Pls Share ^_^

----------


## khubar

I have
DIGSilent 15 + Med
ETAP 12.0 + Med

I change with:
PLSCadd 12.3 or above
Cyme 7.0 rev 5

----------


## deliman

give me the installer first.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## deliman

give me the installer first.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: i Tower PLS CADD

----------


## deliman

> I have
> DIGSilent 15 + Med
> ETAP 12.0 + Med
> 
> I change with:
> PLSCadd 12.3 or above
> Cyme 7.0 rev 5



give me the installer first.

----------


## sadefa

Oh, come on ... I know it's a business, but I cannot afford it. If I could, I would have bought it. Please share it - I do not think that you can earn money from anyone from us.
Please share it.

----------


## deliman

i need 12.3 or above setup. than i will ----- and share.

----------


## khubar

A good share requires a good share in return  :Smile: 
Just saying "it's a business" and words like this will not make people with good experience share their job here...
try doing something by yourself .

I have :
- ETAP 12.0 + MED
- DIGSILENT 15.0.2 + MED
- E-DPP 3.01 + MED
- PLSCAD 11.01 + MED
- CDEGS SES 14.0 + MED
- CYME 5.04 + MED
- EMTP 2..2 + MED
- NEPLAN 5.44 + MED
- PSS/E 33.0 + MED
& ...

I could exchange with 
- CYME 7 r4 or r5
- PLS-Cadd 12.3 or above

NO SALE, NO BUSINESS,... JUST EXCHANGE!

----------


## fx007

Dear All, 
If we stop sharing, then this board better be closed... Think of all code books, office, windows, etc, then look up all the structural and other software.  After all, we do not use this software to make money.  Its all for educational purposes only.  Companies buy software to make money.  Companies do not download software full of viruses and other nastinesses from pirates and use it for their business.  And the pirates do not invent a thing.  So it should be all free.  And, people like Khubar who are not willing to share what they have should not be welcome here.  I have been reading some of the posts lately, and comparing with number of visitors.  Everyone is expecting to receive something without giving anything in return. Thats not fair.

----------


## taf

Hi Man

I have the installer of  PLS-Cadd 12.3.

----------


## ss_godara

Thank you Sir,
please send the installer if you like

----------


## Marlon78

Share it pleasee !

I need it badly

----------


## josefreitas

Buczenko

Can you send to me a private message?

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Anybody here can help me with sharing ETAP 12.0, DIGSILENT 15.0.3, DIGSilent 15, PLSCadd 12.3.
Insted, i can share with you all new petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.2, Geoframe 2012, Olga 7.3, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RMS 2012.2, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, --- ------- 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, and so many ...
Please contact me if you are interested in exchanging by
slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## nileshksuthar

Dear khubar,

I am interested in 'ETAP 12.0 + MED'
My id: nksuthar@yahoo.com
please provide guidance.
Thanks in advance !
..................................................  ........

----------


## dashnero

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
no med..
just saw it on the net


kindly provide ...See More: i Tower PLS CADD

----------


## pel

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> no med..
> just saw it on the net
> kindly provide ...



its dead link ,content was removed from 4shared

----------


## salvandy

Link Attachment 12.3, but does not -----.
I'm looking for.

www*mediafire*com/?sbhwf98ag2h4p78

----------


## tusal

i want to download PLS CADD ,please share file
thanks in advance
tushar

----------


## lethalshot

please please re-upload Pls cadd, thank

----------


## unmarkedgrave

I really want PLS-CADD.  Happy to trade, please PM

----------


## nitinatp

Trade ??

----------


## Tomo232

hi.. friend

I need Etap 12 and pls-cadd 12 software.  please let me know how do I get these software.

----------


## S64S

dose anybody have plscadd 13 setup file?
i will make cr-a-ck

----------


## S64S

dose anybody have plscadd 13 setup file?
i will make cr-a-ck

----------


## silkworm

please re upload

----------


## kospi46

anyone want to share pls CADD software. information please pls CADD software free download. thank

----------


## bilo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   this link is down please upload again

See More: i Tower PLS CADD

----------


## ElectroNik

all links are dead(  Please, share new working url to download. Thanks a lot

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

pleas is there any***** for plscadd 12.3

----------


## cadguy

can anybody upload any original .exe file from v9.2 ?

----------


## surgeArrester

> can anybody upload any original .exe file from v9.2 ?



I only have 9.2 portable version not the original. sorry cadguy

----------


## S64S

plscadd13 setup please upload, i will make c-c******-c-k

----------


## naiel

Dear sir

Please send me the password of 4shared folder to to download the Ris4Tower files.
naiel1984@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## seahhh

someone has the installer pls cadd 13.2 or 13.1? I need to get the full version 12.3

----------


## seahhh

someone has the installer pls cadd 13.2 or 13.1? I need to get the full version 12.3 send email to brker@me.com

----------


## leos2080

close

----------


## leos2080

close

----------


## cadguy

Digsilent 15.2.2
ETAP 12.6 
PSCAD 4.5.2
PLSCADD 12.3 
EMTP RV 3.0
CYME 7.1 R02
CYMAP  6.2 R4
NEPLAN 5.54

all available. Serious users may please contact me.

----------


## pengbin

Lastest, Digsilent 15.2.3, ETAP 12.6.5, PSCAD 4.5.4. 
EMTP RV is easy due to Flexlm.  


Cyme7.1, CYMAP 6.4, NEPLAN 5.5.4 and ETAP 12.6 can be found in Forum.See More: i Tower PLS CADD

----------


## Mehdi23

hello dear friend

 I need to advanced DSL tutorial of Digsilent. this file is in the digsilent website but I cant download this,becuase this need to user and password. do you have yhis file or do you have useful file for DSL language?if you have this please send me.

thanks

----------


## Mehdi23

hello dear friend

 I need to advanced DSL tutorial of Digsilent. this file is in the digsilent website but I cant download this,becuase this need to user and password. do you have yhis file or do you have useful file for DSL language?if you have this please send me.

mehdi23ampayer@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## leos2080

closed

----------


## leos2080

close

----------


## leos2080

----

----------


## leos2080

----

----------


## Inacio Nunes

Dear Cadguy,
I'm already a long time looking for the PLS CADD 12.3, and I need him, you tell who has it can send me the link to download, e-mail: inacion1967@gmail.com

----------


## shinekhuu

Pls-cadd.





> digsilent 15.2.2
> etap 12.6 
> pscad 4.5.2
> plscadd 12.3 
> emtp rv 3.0
> cyme 7.1 r02
> cymap  6.2 r4
> neplan 5.54
> 
> all available. Serious users may please contact me.

----------


## seahhh

i have all software. ingenieria.chile.soft@gmail.com

----------


## eko.sputro

Dear Sir.

Kindly please send for PLS CADD link, appreciated for your help and God bless you.

Regards,
esp

----------


## CristianPLC

hello man, coul you send me or give me one link when i can download this program please

----------


## atulengineer

Links are dead . Please reupload

See More: i Tower PLS CADD

----------

